# Neve Serra da Estrela 5 de Dezembro 2010



## Black_Heart (5 Dez 2010 às 17:08)

Olá pessoal 
Mais uma vez lanço aqui um novo tópico sobre o nevão que caiu na Serra da Estrela. Espero que gostem das fotos e que possam apreciar as paisagens 





















Umas pegadas suspeitas 




O mesmo campo que já havia colocado no ano passado, bem cheio de neve 
















Caso haja necessidade, continuarei a actualizar este tópico eheheheheh 

Espero que gostem


----------



## ACalado (5 Dez 2010 às 17:29)

Aproveito o tópico aberto para deixar umas fotos do dia de ontem 

Boas fotos Black_Heart 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

